# REYOPO has gone national!



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Add your group to the REYOPO social anxiety groups Web site.

http://reyopo.socialanxietysupport.com/

Contact us at [email protected]


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

What a great idea! Thanks Maslow. I added my group information and it was fairly easy to do. :yes


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone should list their groups in our Directory as well. It has a section for support groups.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/directory/index.php


----------

